
Show HN: Log the Crux – A rock climbing log book - craine
https://test.www.logthecrux.com
======
craine
This is version 2 of a project I started three years ago (hence the test
domain). I'm rebuilding the website/home page now, so not many of the links
there work, but the web app (click the login link) is about 85% functional.
There's still things that need to be built out in the app, like the statistics
module, but I wanted to get it out there for feedback up to this point.

